# Music from Brown Dirt's Videos



## soupnazi (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone know the name of the song/artist from Brown Dirt's Episode 2?

YouTube - MARIJUANA PROHIBITION EPISODE-2

Song starts about a minute into the video.


----------



## shrame (Dec 20, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing, its a nice song, wats the name? artist?



soupnazi said:


> Anyone know the name of the song/artist from Brown Dirt's Episode 2?
> 
> YouTube - MARIJUANA PROHIBITION EPISODE-2
> 
> Song starts about a minute into the video.


----------



## tebor (Dec 21, 2009)

video has been removed.
can't help
got another link?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 21, 2009)

forgot the name of the band. it's BDW friends band I believe. but yup, the songs rock, I like the song 'ganja'


----------



## tebor (Dec 21, 2009)

think I found another link to the video.
but don't know the song
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=611_1218736472


----------

